# How To: 'The Crypto-Anarchist Bible' via The TCX Crypto Munitions Bureau



## Trocchia (Mar 9, 2012)

Crypto Cat - Encrypted Web-Based Chat 
Ideas Scratchpad
MOAR
*Software*


Full communication and storage system
Freenet
Project Byzantium
RetroShare: a decentralised communication platform / darknet based on GPG & OpenSSL Needs moar analyzing(Maybe not safe).
Tahoe-LAFS Distributed encrypted file system


Encrypted Communication
GPG / Mac Encryption for mails, files and more. No forward secrecy!
JavaScript GPG for the GMail webinterface
OTR Extremely IMPORTANT for Instant Messaging - USE THIS
Tomb strong semi-deniable encryption for the desktop and safe transports
Tcpcrypt a protocol that attempts to encrypt (almost) all of your network traffic.
CurveCP Usable security for the Internet
Crayfish Safe IRC shelter server (concept).
LUKS LUKS is the standard for Linux hard disk encryption.
Truecrypt Disk encryption
Silc : Secure Internet Live Conferencing : IRC like but much more safer (to be written) SILCNET Offical Website
Cryptocat -- in-browser c(h)atroom with clientside encryption for 2+ chatters. Join Cryptocat-IRC channel: #Cryptocat


CCTV

Alternatives to Certificate Authorities
Convergence


Firewall
Communism (known_certs), a joint project between TCMB and the PSYCs
iptables (linux firewall)
Authority Netblock Blacklist (huge blacklist useful if you dont want the authorities to contact you)
pf (OpenBSD firewall)


Anonymous and Alternative Networks
Tor (Peer reviewed, understood and very secure anonymity network.)
I2P (Likely unsafe in extremely dangerous situations, peer review needed)
OnionCat (Anonymous IPv6 tunneling on top of Tor/I2P.)

Netsukuku - Internet Protocol based alternative to ICANNnet - currently lacks dedicated anonymization mechanism, mainly based on physical WLAN links
CJDNS (this is *not* Domain Name System!)
_Do we need something better?_


General-purpose VPN software
curvetun (lightweight multiuser IP tunnel based on elliptic curve cryptography)
OpenVPN (Direct p2p VPN.) - Lacking peer review
VTun - Lacking peer review
PPTP (Knowledge needed to set up a linux computer as an IPREDATOR-router for your entire net.) PPTP is not safe to use
tinc
quicktun - uses Elliptic Curves, popular in dn42 community
SSH
IPSec (for example OpenSWAN)


Libraries
SECCURE - Elliptic Curve Crypto
NaCl - *N*etworking *a*nd *C*ryptography *l*ibrary - used by quicktun and curvetun
Kademlia DHT - Kademlia Distributed Hash Table


DNS
ffff-dns
DNS Curve
DNS Curve Forwarder
DNS Curve Resolver Patch for djbdns


BGP- border gateway protocol
Quagga (all unixes)
OpenBGPD (*BSD)
BIRD


Economy & Money
Bitcoin - P2P cryptocurrency
bmoney - specs
Open Transactions - untraceable digital cash


Virtualization
XEN
VirtualBox
CoLinux
LXC ([1])
qemu


IPv6 (collection of micro-tutorials)
IPv6 firewall


Backup software
Backup software


SSH
SSH Tunnels


Databases
MySQL


Browser
Recommended firefox extensions for the crypto-anarchist


Sousveillance/Counter Surveillance
OpenWatch


Sniffing, scanning, hax0ring
hax0ring tools (backup of original: long list of tools)


Miscellaneous Scripts
Random hostname on boot
Random MAC when bringing the network interfaces
ashunt Autonomous System trace route and DPI tester
Root password recovery
Secure and distributed blogging with Git


Hardware security
Physical memory attacks via firewire - Overview-and-mitigation


Services
Anonymous hosting


LiveCDs
Tails Debian based OS using Tor
Liberté Linux Gentoo-based LiveUSB for communication in hostile environments
dyne:bolic 100% free GNU/Linux
Discussion About Privacy And Anonymity Kids
Haven is a Live operating system based on Ubuntu
Byzantium Secure live CD for emergency situations to communicate and collaborate.

 
*[edit] Needed Software - projects*

Software we may need for further projects, still to be found or written

Dialup for Egypt
SIP Software Modem for Dial-Up / BBS projects
BBS gateway to give access to web services through low bandwidth connexions
*[edit] Physical infrastructure*


Anonymous Base Station
Blackthrow
WLAN
Long range cantennas
Offsite assembly instructions
Seattle Wireless - many tutorials on hacking antennas and APs.
Freifunk ("free radio") German mesh network

Blocklists - firewall all authorities!
OpenWRT
Trusted Platform Module
*Repository of research articles*

*Cryptography*


Algorithms
For the french readers: cyphercat.eu (crypto, algo, …)
*Cryptography for The Post-Quantum Computing Era*


The McEliece cryptosystem is likely secure against Shor's algorithm.
The One Time Pad system is secure against all possible forms of cryptanalysis.
The redundant cryptosystem (partially sketched up, move it here)
Quantum computer (Project for trying to learn how quantum computers works)
Quantum Hacking
*Books, papers and logs*


Telecomix Crypto Munitions Bureau - The Apocryphal Machinery of Ciphernautics _(Collaborative book-writing)_
*Further Links*


Wiki-Article about Crypto Wars by Open Rights Group
Underground Book
A Cypherpunk's Manifesto, that is nowadays even more relevant
*Meetings and seminars*


TCMB agent discussing ACTA in the European Parliament
Telecomix at Festa Dei Pirati, Italy.
Summer of Cipher Assembly -- _A series of seminars held by TCMB._
SoCA _course material_

The IT security expo
Telecomix Crypto Workshop for Journalists
*TCMB official documents*


Request for the deployment of a crypto munitions bureau
Workers needed for the Telecomix Crypto Munitions Bureau
*Interesting papers/pads*


European Union Committee - Fifth Report: Protecting Europe against large-scale cyber-attacks
Security and Crypto Pad _(unknown purpose)_
US Army considered attack on Wikileaks
The leaked paper

*Software watch list*

Interesting software that is yet to be investigated.

CrypTool / JCrypTool: graphical cryptography teaching tool
AlpineLinux hardened and lightweight Linux distribution for setting up routers / gateways
*Not sure what this is*


Phone numbers to some politicians
Riseup Labs - cool stuff!
Kartbuilding.net - lots of cool guides on linux software
Fractal
Conversations
Step-by-step guide to setting up LUKS-encrypted LVM with Ubuntu (useful reference)
Haskell _-- random notes_
Cypherpunks list
Interception Capabilities Report, 2000
China's Great Firewall Tests Mysterious Scans On Encrypted Connections
p2p Hackers list
THC Wiki
US and the (broken) freedom of expression
Infoanarchy Wiki
Forensics wiki
OpenDPI, source code of a crappy DPI, that is used in real-world systems
Buggedplanet - Intel of Vendors of SIGINT/COMINT/LI and supporting Technologies and Systems
CCC conference video archive 



> #This list is sadly not all-inclusive. Add where you can
> ################### Norway
> 163.174.0.0/16 #Norwegian Police Data Network
> 91.209.60.0 - 91.209.60.255 #The Norwegian Police
> ...


----------



## Matt Derrick (Mar 10, 2012)

those are some interesting links, but the whois scans and whatnot are pretty unnecessary.


----------



## Thoreau (May 27, 2012)

I got scared when i saw portugal and european central bank in there

Thank you very much for this article, it as lots of usefull links and tools for future wanabe terrorists like myself, Ive tried tor and all, i do not recomend, nothing that magical there except some files and ebooks that ive found, those were pretty great, i have them archived in a .rar file and i can send to you if you want, they cover alot of stuff.
Thx!


----------

